
The awful thing about getting it right the first time - jpatokal
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2014/04/the-awful-thing-about-getting-it-right-the-first-time-is-that-nobody-realizes-how-hard-it-was/
======
jpatokal
Worthwhile long version rant:
[http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/toolkits.html](http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/toolkits.html)

------
angersock
Nice thing about Crunchbang...they seem to skip installing broken/mutant
versions of tools that Just Work (tm).

I'm perpetually dumbfounded at the direction that Ubuntu seems to be taking.

------
makaveli8
Who else has absolutely no idea what this is about?

~~~
angersock
Long story short:

JWZ created XScreensaver back in the day, using raw Xlib.

He did this because he did not trust the security of larger toolkits/programs
--a screen locker must be so simple that it can't go wrong, and none of the
larger libraries is auditable/verifiable in that respect. If it crashes,
somebody gets access to your desktop.

Every five years or so, some group in the *nix community decides that they
know better than Grandpa Zawinski, and they reinvent XScreensaver--however,
they usually do so poorly, and insecurely.

